# Shingles Buckling



## daveplot (Apr 29, 2011)

This spring I noticed the shingles on one part of my roof, on my rancher, appear to be buckling. The roof is about 12 years old. I cannot see anything wrong from inside the attic, no evidence of sheathing problems. Should I just keep an eye on them, or do I need to have them fixed? There is no leakage.

As to ventilation, I have soffit vents and a power attic fan. 

Two photos:



















Thanks!


----------



## mikeyz43 (May 22, 2011)

Who installed the shingles?


----------



## daveplot (Apr 29, 2011)

mikeyz43 said:


> Who installed the shingles?


Previous homeowner had it done, he wasn't a DIY type person, so i'm going to assume it was a professional job.


----------



## mikeyz43 (May 22, 2011)

Sorry to say it doesn't look professional. Looks like he just put them up in no general order.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Do you know who manufactured the shingles?

RF


----------



## daveplot (Apr 29, 2011)

rossfingal said:


> Do you know who manufactured the shingles?
> 
> RF


I have a few spare shingles... looked on the back and they are Tamko Heritage #0193 

http://www.tamko.com/ResidentialRoofing/LaminatedAsphalt/Heritage


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

Interesting that they are all buckling in the same place... Are those all edges of the shingles? It doesn't look like. It's gotta be soemthing sheathing or structural related.

I would have a licensed and certified roofing contractor look at it, and while you are at it have him fix your chimney flashing. 

I would definetly assume it was not professional just looking at the chimney flashing. Just bcause someone gets paid to do something doesn't make them professional by any strech of the imagination. 

I used to use alot of Tamkos, never seen that problem before.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

The shingles are racked.....improper installation.

Shouldn't be the cause of what we are seeing here though......

What about the ventilation/insulation? Looks like small holes cut in the soffits.

Maybe squirrels hiding food under them??? Looks like the tree is rather close to the roof.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

MJW said:


> The shingles are racked.....improper installation.
> 
> Shouldn't be the cause of what we are seeing here though......
> 
> ...


That's what I thought at first too MJW, but if you look close I don't think those are all shingle ends. Kind of hard to tell from the small pics that's why I asked if they were all shingle edges. 

LOl Squirrels, seriously?


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Grumpy said:


> That's what I thought at first too MJW, but if you look close I don't think those are all shingle ends. Kind of hard to tell from the small pics that's why I asked if they were all shingle edges.
> 
> LOl Squirrels, seriously?


Haha, torn off plenty of shingles with nuts, corn, etc. under them. Could be from birds too, I guess.

I still think those are all shingle ends. Just look, it's every other one up the roof. Look about 40 inches to the left on the first pic. Those are starting to buckle up also. 
I'm curious as to what the problem is.


----------



## daveplot (Apr 29, 2011)

MJW said:


> What about the ventilation/insulation? Looks like small holes cut in the soffits.
> 
> Maybe squirrels hiding food under them???


I have soffit mini-vents: along the front of the house there are 15 2" holes and 5 4" holes (larger in the front porch). Along the back there are about 36 2" holes. They all have screen over them.

There is a Masterflow powered roof vent @ 1000 cf/min.

The sqft of the house is 1400.

As to insulation, i'm not sure, but I know it's not enough compaired to what is used today. It's whatever was code in the 70s. I do plan to add more.

The tree at the back corner of the house is touching the roof, but not for long. It has a date with a saw one night this week. 

Here is the original photo (large, 5mb in size), should help see the shingles better http://plotts.us/images/DSC02136.JPG 

Here is a photo from 2007 which shows the entire roof. In 2009 I had the roof professionally cleaned to remove moss, algae, and lichen. http://plotts.us/images/DSCN0160.JPG 

The center and left roof sections (when looking at the picture of the entire house) don't have any buckling going on. So it's something with this one area. The back of the house is ok too.

I have no problem getting up on the roof for any additional photos if you'd like.

Thanks.


----------



## Millertyme (Apr 20, 2010)

fish mouthing like you have there is usually a sign of poor ventilation. Just because you have sollit vents does not mean you have proper ventilation. Do you have insulation in the rafter bays? Where does the fan blow out? does it blow out of gable vents?


----------



## daveplot (Apr 29, 2011)

Millertyme said:


> fish mouthing like you have there is usually a sign of poor ventilation. Just because you have sollit vents does not mean you have proper ventilation. Do you have insulation in the rafter bays? Where does the fan blow out? does it blow out of gable vents?


No insulation between rafters. The fan blows out the back, middle of the roof, just below the ridge.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

daveplot said:


> No insulation between rafters. The fan blows out the back, middle of the roof, just below the ridge.


Your 2" vents have 1.5" NFVA and the 4' with 2.75" NFVA should have 9"NFVA per foot on each soffit to vent 1/150; http://www.lomanco.com/ProductPAGES/CirkVents.html

The round vents should be touching each other or continuous for minimum vent supply; http://www.airvent.com/homeowner/products/intakeSoffit-specs.shtml

The powered exhaust is pulling conditioned air from the house or crawlspace/basement.

Gary


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

My WAG is that there is some sort of sheathing/rafter issue (but I'm not sure what) and the vertical pattern is created by "racked" shingle installation and the buried nail maybe didn't get installed, allowing the butt ends to separate some. 

And I'll 2nd the opinion that the chimney flashing needs to be eyeballed.


----------



## daveplot (Apr 29, 2011)

GBR in WA said:


> Your 2" vents have 1.5" NFVA and the 4' with 2.75" NFVA should have 9"NFVA per foot on each soffit to vent 1/150; http://www.lomanco.com/ProductPAGES/CirkVents.html
> 
> The round vents should be touching each other or continuous for minimum vent supply; http://www.airvent.com/homeowner/products/intakeSoffit-specs.shtml
> 
> The powered exhaust is pulling conditioned air from the house or crawlspace/basement.


Makes sence.

Based on what I have now, I come out with 90.25" NFVA and need 112" NFVA. So if I were to upgrade 15 of the 2" (22.5 " NFVA) to the continous, i'd be converting about 19', which would give me 239" NFVA.

Current calculations: 51 (2") x 1.5" NFVA + 5 (4") x 2.75" NFVA = 90.25" NFVA

Addition of some continuous: 36 (2") x 1.5" NFVA + 5 (4") x 2.75" NFVA + 19' (continuous) x 9" NFVA = 239" NFVA 

Sound right?

Thanks


----------



## daveplot (Apr 29, 2011)

I began replacing two 8' sections of the round 2" screen vents with the Air Vent continuous vent, which Lowe's sells. I got up on the ladder and found that the screens were mostly clogged. So this could be the cause of the shingle issue.










Next weekend i'll work on the shingles and flashing on the chimney, and take photos and report back what I find.


----------



## Roofster (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks like sheathing or possible tar paper problems. From those pictures it looks like either a DIY or bad workmanship job.


----------

